

GitHub's CSS Performance (2012) - heapster
https://speakerdeck.com/jonrohan/githubs-css-performance

======
hacliff
Nice post. With expanded use of css3 features (gradients, shadows etc...) this
will probably become more of an issue, but I hadn't really considered the
impact that compile to css languages are having.

With the dynamic nature of the DOM, it's going to be very difficult to
automagically improve selectors (that x% unused figure only accounts for the
current users actions, not potential actions)

------
mc
Anyone know the mechanics of what's involved with auditing and graphing CSS
sizes with Graphite? What's instrumented and when is it logged?

------
aeon10
only the slides? audio or maybe a video available?

~~~
makepanic
from the description: [http://vimeo.com/54990931](http://vimeo.com/54990931)

------
pupppet
Have to click a button for a single line of text? No thanks.

